# Diet Friendly Pairings?



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, long story short. I once again find myself in the Gym Lifting like some kind of man on a mission. I drank the last two of my beers last night. 

I was wondering or more like hoping to get some good ideas for Drink pairings to go with cigars ( yes I will still be smoking why working out, less with the cold months to come but smoking will still be had ). I am totally giving up on booze of all kinds, and anything that contains sugar. Unless a special occasion comes about ( doubt it ). 

So what do you guys recommend that is sugar free and booze free for something good to go with a nice cigar? ( Do not say Water, I drink too much of that as it is... )


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I drink Tea with my cigars sometimes (its sweet tea but you can heav un-sweetened)



maybe some coffee???




Shawn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

coffee, dr pepper, root beer, they all come in diet versions


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Darrell's Fav, Coke Zero seems to go well with most smokes. 
I prefer a nice mellow port.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

BigFrankMD said:


> ( yes I will still be smoking why working out, less with the cold months to come but smoking will still be had ).


:r i do that all year long...

when im dieting to make weight for a powerlifting contest, i usally drink diet coke or pepsi, sweet tea (with splenda), crystal light, lemon water...


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Tea is my favorite cigar pairing. There are a lot to choose from. For more full flavored cigars I'll usually go for a more full flavored tea, like English Breakfast tea. There are a lot of interesting combinations you can come up with.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

coke zero
diet pepsi
coffee

for me if its not rum its one of these. i feel the the sodas work better cus they dont mest with cigar to much where coffee will make any cigar taste good


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Coffee with full bodied cigars or pipe tobacco. Tea with the lighter tobaccos and cigars.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Pelegrino or Perrier.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Perrier or other sparkling waters.


----------

